# According to Samsung's BK Yoon: Three Samsung TVs sold every second



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TechRadar


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

No wonder Samsung is king of TV! 3 every sec. that is amazing..

I can see that as being true.. Just about everybody I know who has an LED or flat panel, have a Samsung.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Samsung is the leader in Electronics and they sell there products in hundreds of countries...


----------

